# Free Woodworking Plans & Project Patterns



## CheapCindy (Jan 5, 2009)

Just thought I would share these sources for free woodworking plans:

http://www.ehow.com/how_4682661_woodworking-other-project-plans-online.html


enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## breakfastchef (Jan 14, 2008)

I bookmarked it for future reference. Thanks.


----------



## mvr53 (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for the link ,,, I found lots of good ideas.

michael:yes:


----------

